# APR Braided Stainless Steel Direct-Fit Brake Lines are Here!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Braided Stainless Steel Direct-Fit Brake Line Upgrades are a direct replacement that improves your braking experience with the best lines on the market today. We do away with the factory rubber hoses that expand and can even rupture over time, and replace them with braided 304 stainless steel lines with a smooth-bore Polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE) / Teflon core that allow for very little expansion. This gives you a firmer brake pedal with less required pedal travel as the fluid gets to its destination faster without all the flex and expansion that happens with lower quality lines. Unlike many universal lines on the market that often use connector adapters, ours are application specific with the correct length and hose fittings, eliminating potential leak points. The lines have an attractive polyvinyl chloride (PVC) outer jacket in smoked clear so you can see the braided lines from within, with red anodized inserts, and Cr3+ steel connectors. Each brake line is fully tested to 3,000 psi prior to sale, which is far beyond typical operating pressures. The lines are independently certified as SAE “low-expansion” lines and average only 0.07 cc/ft @ 1,000 psi and 0.11 cc/ft at 2,900 psi! They are compatible with DOT 3, 4, 5 (silicone-based), and 5.1 brake fluids, are fully DOT-compliant, and meet FMVSS106 and SAE J1401 standards. These are the only brake lines you’ll ever need!

*Features and Benefits:*

Direct-fit plug-and-play upgrade
Braided 304 stainless steel lines and connectors with a smooth-bore polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE) / Teflon core
Application specific lengths connectors which resist leaks better than adapters
Cr3+ steel connectors featuring an attractive polished finish 
Less expansion than stock for a firmer pedal feel with less pedal travel
Stronger than the factory lines to better resist failure
Attractive polyvinyl chloride (PVC) outer jacket in smoked clear with red inserts and polished connectors
High quality copper crush washers
Each unit tested to 3,000 PSI, which is far beyond typical operating pressures
Compatible with DOT 3, 4, 5 (silicone-based), and 5.1 brake fluids
DOT-compliant
Independently lab certified as SAE “low-expansion” lines
Average expansion of only 0.07 cc/ft @ 1,000 psi and 0.11 cc/ft at 2,900 psi
Tested and meets FMVSS106 and SAE J1401 standards
All necessary hardware and included
Made in the USA

Grab the details here and find a set that fits your car: Direct Replacement Brake Lines - APR


----------

